# 2008 HGVC Change Highlights



## PigsDad (Dec 21, 2007)

Just received this from HGVC.  Details to be included in the 2008 membership guide due out in January.

*Five New Resorts*
With four grand new Hilton timeshare resorts nearing completion, and the affiliation of Grand Pacific Palisades in California, your vacation options continue to grow. Explore the comprehensive new resort directory pages and make plans to discover the world’s most renowned destinations in the luxurious and trusted comfort of a Club resort.

*Increased HHonors Conversion Ratio*
We are pleased to announce that the rate to convert your ClubPoints into Hilton HHonors points has been increased to your advantage. Beginning January 1, 2008, you will receive 25 HHonors points for each ClubPoint converted.

*Inclusive Payment Option*
We listened to the feedback you generously shared … and are introducing a new inclusive payment option effective January 2008. You may opt to make one inclusive payment which will cover Club Dues plus unlimited Home Resort and Club reservation fees for the year. Or, if you prefer to pay-as-you go, we continue to offer a la carte payment of Club Dues only with reservation fees charged per transaction.

*Exciting New ClubPartner Perks*
ClubPartner Perks take you to exhilarating new places! In 2008, our enhanced partnerships bring you preferred access to new adventure travel and yacht charter affiliations!

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 21, 2007)

*A nice touch*

In the same email, HGVC had a note for sellers:

*Sellers Be Aware*
Occasionally Members wish to sell their timeshare interest through a third party resale company. As a general rule, it is best to avoid any resale company who asks for an appraisal, advertising, advance or up-front fee to list your timeshare interest. The American Resort Development Association (ARDA) has developed Resale Guidelines and practical tips that you should become familiar with prior to entering into a contract with a resale company. You can visit the ARDA website to learn more.


----------



## linsj (Dec 21, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> *Increased HHonors Conversion Ratio*
> We are pleased to announce that the rate to convert your ClubPoints into Hilton HHonors points has been increased to your advantage. Beginning January 1, 2008, you will receive 25 HHonors points for each ClubPoint converted.



Wow! I never thought I'd see an increase, although I still think it's a lousy use of club points. (But that debate is in another thread.)


----------



## spike (Dec 21, 2007)

*Don't buy HGVC to convert to HH points! Don't do it!*



linsj said:


> it's a lousy use of club points.


It is indeed. However, if for some reason you can't use your HGVC points which expire, you can convert them to Hilton Honor points which don't.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Dec 22, 2007)

*What are the five new properties?*

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## OnMedic (Dec 22, 2007)

Orlando
Wikikki
New York City
California
Portugal


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 22, 2007)

California?
New ground for them- 
any info on where and Will the california propwerty be Hilton or an affiliate?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 22, 2007)

spike said:


> It is indeed. However, if for some reason you can't use your HGVC points which expire, you can convert them to Hilton Honor points which don't.




Unless you're using those points for European hotels which can run upwards of $300 to $500/night after the monetray exchange rate conversion. Granted it's still just a hotel room but, it's a hotel room where you won't get a timeshare exchange in most cases.


----------



## OnMedic (Dec 22, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> California?
> New ground for them-
> any info on where and Will the california propwerty be Hilton or an affiliate?




Affilliate - Grand Pacific Marbrisa


----------



## DEROS (Dec 23, 2007)

linsj said:


> Wow! I never thought I'd see an increase, although I still think it's a lousy use of club points. (But that debate is in another thread.)



I think the increase is in conversion is because Hilton will increase the amount of points needed to stay in their hotels.  Status Quo.

Deros


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 23, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> Affilliate - Grand Pacific Marbrisa



Another affiliate?
Why is Hilton so adverse to building in California?
Meanwhile, it seems they  overbuild  it in florida and vegas.
other than Hawaii everything else is an affiliate.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Think like a corporate CEO, not a tourist.*



benjaminb13 said:


> Another affiliate?
> Why is Hilton so adverse to building in California?
> Meanwhile, it seems they  overbuild  it in florida and vegas.
> other than Hawaii everything else is an affiliate.



Hilton is a marketing company first and foremost.  Therefore, it follows that they would continue to build in the two areas with the most tourists (a.k.a. buyers) such as Vegas and Orlando.  This allows them a constant, large pool of untapped buyers for on-site sales.  This efficiency of scale has worked well for Hilton corporately but doesn't provide them with much incentive to build resorts anywhere but the prime tourist Meccas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2007)

DEROS said:


> I think the increase is in conversion is because Hilton will increase the amount of points needed to stay in their hotels.  Status Quo.
> 
> Deros



It could be worse. I don't know of any other hotel system that's increased points. They've only increased the amount of points required to stay in the same hotels by increasing their catagory level. Marriott has been doing this for the last few years. Especially with European hotels where the exchange rate has caused prices to inflate drastically for American tourists.

So HGVC keeping it "status quo" is actually something unique in the timeshare buisness. For as much as I bag on HGVC for not building anything new of their own outside the big three, this is really a very pleasant surprise and something that makes me feel better about owning HGVC points. Not enough to make me want to go out and buy more from the developer but happy non-the-less.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Another affiliate?
> Why is Hilton so adverse to building in California?
> Meanwhile, it seems they  overbuild  it in florida and vegas.
> other than Hawaii everything else is an affiliate.





travelguy said:


> Hilton is a marketing company first and foremost.  Therefore, it follows that they would continue to build in the two areas with the most tourists (a.k.a. buyers) such as Vegas and Orlando.  This allows them a constant, large pool of untapped buyers for on-site sales.  This efficiency of scale has worked well for Hilton corporately but doesn't provide them with much incentive to build resorts anywhere but the prime tourist Meccas.



In short, because Hilton cares more about sales than current owners. Which isn't really different than any other timeshare company. It's just their corporate philosphy is short term sales rather than long term for using current owners as their fist choice in prospects. 

Building in the big three is good short term business practice but poor long term business practice in my mind. It gives current owners, who are their very best prospects, less of an incentive to return to Hilton for future purchases and more of an incentive to look at other hotel chains building in newer and exciting vacation destinations. 

Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii are great maybe once a year (OK, Orlando once in a lifetime for me) but not more than that IMHO. If they'd have built somewhere else since we purchased 5 or 6 years ago, maybe we'd have increase our Hilton ownership rather than buying more weeks with Marriott. Hilton's reservation system at present beats Marriott's weeks based system all to heck. But Marriott has the locations that we're interested in and an exchange system I can live with. So we took the locations over the exchange system.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 24, 2007)

*HGVC Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii*



dougp26364 said:


> Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii are great maybe once a year (OK, Orlando once in a lifetime for me) but not more than that IMHO. If they'd have built somewhere else since we purchased 5 or 6 years ago, maybe we'd have increase our Hilton ownership rather than buying more weeks with Marriott. Hilton's reservation system at present beats Marriott's weeks based system all to heck. But Marriott has the locations that we're interested in and an exchange system I can live with. So we took the locations over the exchange system.



I agree with your assessments of Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii.  Our High Country Club membership fits perfectly with HGVC since about the only locations that HCC doesn't have yet is Vegas and South Beach.  We use our HGVC points to go to Vegas and SoBe for two weeks each and then hit the rest of the world with HCC.  We have nieces and nephews in Vegas so we can tolerate it for a two week stretch once a year (LV Strip location) and then head back over New Years (Flamingo location) for the party.


----------



## bobemac (Dec 24, 2007)

DEROS said:


> I think the increase is in conversion is because Hilton will increase the amount of points needed to stay in their hotels.  Status Quo.
> 
> Deros



    That's correct.  Last June Hilton raised the points required for about 80%
of the hotel properties.

   This is a case of robbing peter to pay paul.

    The net result is smaller value for Hilton hotel points.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 24, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> In short, because Hilton cares more about sales than current owners. Which isn't really different than any other timeshare company. It's just their corporate philosphy is short term sales rather than long term for using current owners as their fist choice in prospects.
> 
> Building in the big three is good short term business practice but poor long term business practice in my mind. It gives current owners, who are their very best prospects, less of an incentive to return to Hilton for future purchases and more of an incentive to look at other hotel chains building in newer and exciting vacation destinations.
> 
> Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii are great maybe once a year (OK, Orlando once in a lifetime for me) but not more than that IMHO. If they'd have built somewhere else since we purchased 5 or 6 years ago, maybe we'd have increase our Hilton ownership rather than buying more weeks with Marriott. Hilton's reservation system at present beats Marriott's weeks based system all to heck. But Marriott has the locations that we're interested in and an exchange system I can live with. So we took the locations over the exchange system.



 I agree-- what is their long term strategy-
After buying HGVC- I decided it is not a good long term investment- for us west coasters who want family vacations- 
Hawaii is good--- every other year--- but------
Orlando?---- I shouldve purchased DVC---  
So that leaves vegas-- I cant take my kids to vegas...

So that leaves-------------------------------------- the affiliates!!!!- ......I know -I know- some say- some of these affiliates are even nicer than the real thing--- (thats why there are always openings in bay Club and not in HGVC Waik)
I bought Hilton- ----not intrawest, or grand pacific, or Bay Club - or 100 Marco Islands

serously,, I still dont understand the philosophy -- I dont see  Marriott NCV- tahoe- or the Hyatt carmel doing too badly 

I think it has to do with HGVC having a limited amount of money---so they are forced to build in the more inexpensive zones.

Ive learned my lesson- No more HGVC for me----


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 24, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I agree-- what is their long term strategy-
> After buying HGVC- I decided it is not a good long term investment- for us west coasters who want family vacations-
> Hawaii is good--- every other year--- but------
> Orlando?---- I shouldve purchased DVC---
> ...



I'm not certain I'd list Vegas or Hawaii as inexpensive places to build. Land around the strip in Vegas goes for $20+ million per acre. I don't know what land in Hawaii goes for but I bet it cost more than many other locations they could be building in. Based on that I don't think Hilton is limited by money. I just think it's easier to sell in the most popular tourist destinations and they haven't figured out how to expand beyond the big three. 

Hilton isn't shy about building big new fancy hotels in exoctic locations. Why they won't expand their views for HGVC is beyond me. But it's the reason I'm not buying more than one week with them. I want Hilton based resorts where 100% of the weeks are available to all HGVC members. Not affiliates with companies I didn't buy with that have limited inventory for HGVC owners.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I, too, am concerned about Hilton's lack of locations.  However, the system is working quite well for me -- mainly due to the flexibility of less-than-a-week reservations, and the especially Open Season feature.

For me, the partial week reservation capability has been great.  For example, we are getting together with my family for a few days in Vegas between Christmas and New Years this year.  I booked two 2BR units for 3 nights each.   (I personally couldn't imagine spending a full week in Vegas at a time...)  I am skiing with a friend in Breckenridge who is coming to see me for a long weekend -- booked a studio at Valdoro for 3 nights.  We have 6 nights in South Beach booked in the Spring -- worked out better than a week as we need to be home early for a function.  Haven't been to Hawaii yet, but w/ the long flight, I could see staying ~10 days to stay a week plus two weekends, as that would allow me to only take 6 or 7 days of vacation from work.

And Open Season -- if you have a HGVC property close to you, this works out great.  I am close to Breckenridge, so Valdoro Lodge is a great place for me to get away for a few days and go skiing.  Last year I booked three weekends, and this year I already have two weekends booked.

Since we are not retired (both working), our vacation time is limited -- so our 8400 HGVC points will probably be enough for us for a while.  If we traveled more, I think a Marriott, Hyatt, or perhaps another system would be a nice complement to HGVC to give more access to more quality locations.  For now, I have had decent success w/ RCI and SFX trades to get to different locations, outside of the HGVC locations.

Kurt


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 25, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> I, too, am concerned about Hilton's lack of locations.  However, the system is working quite well for me -- mainly due to the flexibility of less-than-a-week reservations, and the especially Open Season feature.
> 
> For me, the partial week reservation capability has been great.  For example, we are getting together with my family for a few days in Vegas between Christmas and New Years this year.  I booked two 2BR units for 3 nights each.   (I personally couldn't imagine spending a full week in Vegas at a time...)  I am skiing with a friend in Breckenridge who is coming to see me for a long weekend -- booked a studio at Valdoro for 3 nights.  We have 6 nights in South Beach booked in the Spring -- worked out better than a week as we need to be home early for a function.  Haven't been to Hawaii yet, but w/ the long flight, I could see staying ~10 days to stay a week plus two weekends, as that would allow me to only take 6 or 7 days of vacation from work.
> 
> ...


I hear you Kurt, and Im glad you live near Breck- Unfortunately,  valdoro Lodge is an affiliate- too
And when you purchased- you purchased Hilton- and you would notice the difference- 
If you owned Hyatt - you would be vacationing in a true Hyatt at Breck-

Doug is probably right though- Its not the money- Just HGVCs strange business plan- to build true HGVCs in only 3 locations and members will have to settle for affiliates if they chose to vacation elsewhere- 
I think Im just getting tired of having to settle.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 25, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> If we traveled more, I think a Marriott, Hyatt, or perhaps another system would be a nice complement to HGVC to give more access to more quality locations.



I considered these other timeshare systems as well but realized that High Country Club was more cost efficient and had much higher quality properties in more locations.  Also, the annual fees at the more attractive timeshare locations (ex: Hawaii) are increasing at an alarming rate.  The HGVC points that I own dovetail nicely with our High Country Club membership.



> For now, I have had decent success w/ RCI and SFX trades to get to different locations, outside of the HGVC locations.



Great point!  Several times I have traded a HGVC 3400 pt week to SFX and received a 3 for 1 return.  I've traded back into some of the HGVC locations that I traded to SFX and had two bonus weeks!  This has been a successful strategy for us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> I, too, am concerned about Hilton's lack of locations.  However, the system is working quite well for me -- mainly due to the flexibility of less-than-a-week reservations, and the especially Open Season feature.
> 
> For me, the partial week reservation capability has been great.  For example, we are getting together with my family for a few days in Vegas between Christmas and New Years this year.  I booked two 2BR units for 3 nights each.   (I personally couldn't imagine spending a full week in Vegas at a time...)  I am skiing with a friend in Breckenridge who is coming to see me for a long weekend -- booked a studio at Valdoro for 3 nights.  We have 6 nights in South Beach booked in the Spring -- worked out better than a week as we need to be home early for a function.  Haven't been to Hawaii yet, but w/ the long flight, I could see staying ~10 days to stay a week plus two weekends, as that would allow me to only take 6 or 7 days of vacation from work.
> 
> ...



Like you we love HGVC's flexibility but, other systems are catching up. The nicest thing about HGVC is there isn't a difference in points requirements between resorts like other systems. With DRI/Sunterra, Wyndham and others newer resorts require more points for the same size units. They keep increasing the points required for newer resorts to try to get you to buy more points in the systme. At least HGVC does not do that at this point in time.


----------



## Lerose (Dec 25, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I hear you Kurt, and Im glad you live near Breck- Unfortunately,  valdoro Lodge is an affiliate- too
> And when you purchased- you purchased Hilton- and you would notice the difference-
> If you owned Hyatt - you would be vacationing in a true Hyatt at Breck-
> 
> ...



I own at Valdoro.  I realize it is an affiliate but I guess I don't notice the difference.  (OK, there is a difference - the VC's aren't familiar with the rules on booking Valdoro and it sometimes takes more than one phone call to book the time that you want.)  Valdoro is a high quality resort.  It is a small resort and is nearly sold out.  Owners that bought ski season (which I did) usually use their time which accounts for the limited availability during ski season.  The maintenance fees here are higher than Las Vegas and Orlando (but reasonable compared to the staying at a hotel or condo in Breckenridge).  I bought in a location I plan to use.

Linda


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 25, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I hear you Kurt, and Im glad you live near Breck- Unfortunately,  valdoro Lodge is an affiliate- too
> And when you purchased- you purchased Hilton- and you would notice the difference-
> If you owned Hyatt - you would be vacationing in a true Hyatt at Breck-
> 
> ...



I don't know if you have been to Valdoro, but I certainly don't feel like it is a step down.  The rooms are very high quality, the staff is first rate, and you can't beat the location!  Compared to the limited set of HGVC properties I've seen, Valdoro is at the same level, if not higher than most.  I have heard that some of the SW Florida properties are a bit less quality, but not having been to any CI resorts, how do they compare in quality?

If I could justify it, I would purchase a ski week there.  However, I am the only one in my family who skis, so it is not a "family" vacation spot for me.  But if you are flexible, you can get a few days here and there for some skiing.  Given the limited time of a ski season, even if Valdoro was a full HGVC property, I don't know if that would make it any easier to get a ski week there.

Merry Christmas everyone!
Kurt


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive never been - but you are right,  I did hear it is very nice- cIs are nice too - these may be  the few exceptions- Ive been to palm desert- smaller, nice enough- But if I owned Marriott - Im at desert Springs- But -
Its tough - not knowing whether vacationing in an affiliate will be worth it- 
although I like the HGVC points system - I had to purchase  Hyatt so I can use their points in tahoe/sedona/california 
Ive been to bay Club and HGVC waik and you can notice the difference- in quality-

Maybe HGVC affiliates should cost less- I know that for CI they do--


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think the Marbrisa resort will be a step down.. and all owners of Marbrisa will be part of the HGVC system. They are not selling fixed weeks, only HGVC points and seasons. 
So I'm not sure why it matters if they are Hilton built or an affiliate? 

Back to the original subject.. Does anyone have more info on the inclusive payment option? Sounds good to save on reservation fees, but they don't give much info and what it entails.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 26, 2007)

Does this mean that there will be Open Season for Marbrisa?

That would be super short stay get away for those of us here in LA.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe so.. however Grand Pacific has a "rental" arm of the company, so they might not want to give that up for Marbrisa.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 27, 2007)

I found from HGVC, that in lieu of the regular $90 club fee, you can pay $197 and get all your transaction fees for free, however it only works for points from that year or reservations for that year? I'm not sure which it was.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 28, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> I don't think the Marbrisa resort will be a step down.. and all owners of Marbrisa will be part of the HGVC system. They are not selling fixed weeks, only HGVC points and seasons.
> So I'm not sure why it matters if they are Hilton built or an affiliate?
> 
> Back to the original subject.. Does anyone have more info on the inclusive payment option? Sounds good to save on reservation fees, but they don't give much info and what it entails.



Dave
I know you own in grand Pacific- Try not to take it personal- Its not my intention to downgrade Marbrisa- I hear it will be pretty terrific- Some affiliates are great- 
New HGVC resorts were part of the original subject
HGVC already has many more affiliates than actual resorts- Many HGVC owners including myself get frustrated when they hear many of the HGVC new resorts - are really not HGVC at all..
some are fine with it-


----------



## ricoba (Dec 28, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> HGVC already has many more affiliates than actual resorts- Many HGVC owners including myself get frustrated when they hear many of the HGVC new resorts - are really not HGVC at all..
> some are fine with it-



I think there are quite a few of us here on TUG who feel the same as you.


----------



## CaliDave (Dec 28, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Dave
> I know you own in grand Pacific- Try not to take it personal- Its not my intention to downgrade Marbrisa- I hear it will be pretty terrific- Some affiliates are great-
> New HGVC resorts were part of the original subject
> HGVC already has many more affiliates than actual resorts- Many HGVC owners including myself get frustrated when they hear many of the HGVC new resorts - are really not HGVC at all..
> some are fine with it-



I'm not taking it personally, you seemed upset that the Carlsbad resort is an affiliate and I'm trying to figure out why? I was letting you know, I don't think there will be much of a difference for that particular resort being HGVC built or GPR built.  

I actually think for the owners of Marbrisa, its a good thing to be GPR built. 
It will be a great facility, and owners will have day use. I'm not sure about other HGVC resorts, but I know HGVC Flamingo does not offer day use. 

I bought Grand Pacific Palisades specifically for day use. So thats a big benefit for me. 

If Marbrisa does not offer open season, that will be huge HGVC benefit that is lost. However I think most if not all affiliates do have open season with HGVC, but I think Marbrisa is the first affiliate thats also tied to another large resort system.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 29, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> I'm not taking it personally, you seemed upset that the Carlsbad resort is an affiliate and I'm trying to figure out why? I was letting you know, I don't think there will be much of a difference for that particular resort being HGVC built or GPR built.
> 
> I actually think for the owners of Marbrisa, its a good thing to be GPR built.
> It will be a great facility, and owners will have day use. I'm not sure about other HGVC resorts, but I know HGVC Flamingo does not offer day use.
> ...



You make a good point , dave- I am overly upset- I guess I just had a bad expoerience at the Bay Club ( had to pay to use Waikoloa pool) ----also,  the HGVC purchase value  is dropping faster than Hyatt or marriott- I keep hearing this is due to the many affiliate resorts- 
Im wary of all affiliates-
so I was disappointed to find out that there still is no real HGVC presence in California.
You are right though-- from everything I hear - Marbrisa will be top of the line- So it should  be a good thing to have the same level of quality in a California resort- 
I just hope HGVC keeps the affiliate quality at the Marbrisa level. It will help maintain some value in HGVC ownership


----------



## TerriJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Which pool did you have to pay for?  The small one at the HGVC resort next to the Bay Club?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hilton Waikoloa village pool priviledges--


----------



## KevinL (Jan 17, 2008)

Not seen it mentioned anywhere else here, but then there's a lot to read, but I'd love to know where you go the info on 25 HH points for 1 Club Point.

I am trying to book a 3 day stay at HGVC I-Drive, Orlando with club points but there is no availabilty for the dates I want. So I figured I'll stay at a Hilton hotel. Checked the Hilton site and found 1 Bed apartments at HGVC I-Drive available for $199 per night! So then I checked if available for a Reward Stay and it was. Called the HGVC desk to ask why and they said Hilton block books rooms to sell themselves (Owners back of the queue again). So I asked about converting Clubpoints to HH points to go the Reward booking route and was told that it was now 20 HH to 1 Club!!! meaning a 2040 club point stay at the HGVC of my choice was going to cost me around 4500 via HH points. Not a good option.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 18, 2008)

Kevin -

See my reply in this thread.  It may explain the discrepancy you are seeing in the conversion rate.

As for using HHonors points at a HGVC property -- in general you never get as good of value for your HHonors points than your HGVC points.  The general consensus is that the conversion is only a good deal when you are booking very expensive hotel rooms, such as in Europe and abroad.

For your Orlando stay, you might try an Open Season reservation.  That inventory seems to be separate from the availability you see w/ points reservations sometimes.  The only problem is that you can only reserve 30 days out with Open Season.

Kurt


----------



## tad2 (Mar 16, 2008)

And Open Season -- if you have a HGVC property close to you, this works out great.  I am close to Breckenridge, so Valdoro Lodge is a great place for me to get away for a few days and go skiing.  Last year I booked three weekends, and this year I already have two weekends booked.

Since we are not retired (both working), our vacation time is limited -- so our 8400 HGVC points will probably be enough for us for a while.  If we traveled more, I think a Marriott, Hyatt, or perhaps another system would be a nice complement to HGVC to give more access to more quality locations.  For now, I have had decent success w/ RCI and SFX trades to get to different locations, outside of the HGVC locations.

Kurt[/QUOTE]


I was told by HGVC that club points can not be used for open season reservations as of Jan 1,2008.  The only payment options are cash/credit card and bonus points.


----------



## short (Mar 16, 2008)

I was told by HGVC that club points can not be used for open season reservations as of Jan 1,2008.  The only payment options are cash/credit card and bonus points.[/QUOTE]

So what does this mean.  That we have to book 3 days instead of 2?   I cannot believe that we could not book 1-30 days out with club points.

Some clarification would be appreciated.

Short


----------



## tad2 (Mar 17, 2008)

short said:


> I was told by HGVC that club points can not be used for open season reservations as of Jan 1,2008.  The only payment options are cash/credit card and bonus points.



So what does this mean.  That we have to book 3 days instead of 2?   I cannot believe that we could not book 1-30 days out with club points.

Some clarification would be appreciated.

Short[/QUOTE]



Short,
Here are the basics of my recent attempt to book an open season reservation at South Beach online using club points:

When I got to the payment section the only 2 payment options were "credit card" and "bonus points".So, I called HGVC and told the representative that I tried to use club points  to book an open season reservation online, but was not given that option.  She confirmed that as of Jan 1, 2008, club points could no longer be used to book open season reservations.  

I told her that I deposited 15,000 club points  prior to 1/1/08 with the intention of using them for open season reservations, and that I do not remember receiving any communications from HGVC regarding this policy change, either before or after 1/1/08.  She was not able to provide any additional information, except to say that the current policies are contained in the 2008 HGVC manual.


So, I believe the following to be current HGVC policy:

Open season reservations can only be confirmed by using bonus points or a credit card (minimum 2 nights).

Club points can be used to confirm club reservations outside of "open season"
(minimum 3 nights).

I hope this helps....


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 17, 2008)

> [M]y recent attempt to book an open season reservation at South Beach online using club points:
> 
> When I got to the payment section the only 2 payment options were "credit card" and "bonus points." So, I called HGVC and... confirmed that as of Jan 1, 2008, club points could no longer be used to book open season reservations.
> 
> .... I do not remember receiving any communications from HGVC regarding this policy change, either before or after 1/1/08.  She was not able to provide any additional information, except to say that the current policies are contained in the 2008 HGVC manual.



IMHO, the cash rates are a better deal than using points, anyway, so it does not bother me that club points are not an option.  However, the lack of notice, esp. given late delivery of guidebooks, is a legit complaint.


----------

